# TiVo and Sunrocket VoIP--Help Needed



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I've read through a number of TiVo/VoIP threads in trying to make my HDVR2 work with Sunrocket. Still no go. I've listened in on a call and determined that the failures are happening during negotiation. Several retries are attempted per call, but it seems that the TiVo is speaking Traditional Chinese and the answering modem is shooting off in Mandarin.

In several of the threads, I've seen suggestions about using combinations like #034 or #019. I'm guessing those are control codes sent to the internal modem, but could someone confirm or deny that? What other codes are available to try?

I also have an additional complication in that I have an analog phone switch I connect through, so each outside line request is preceded by a 9, . Before going to VoIP I was able to connect through the switch A-OK, so I don't believe the switch is at fault.

Any input at this point would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

^ bump ^


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Since you have a hdvr2, you can always hack the unit to run fakecall.tcl and not worry about the phone call requirement at all. Then, just order your PPV's over the Directv website.


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

Have you done this ?


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

I have used SunRocket since October and have not had one problem with any of my three R10's.


----------



## jspencer (Dec 23, 2001)

I have Sunrocket and my hdvr2 has never sucessfully called out. My HD Tivo worked occasionally but the modem finally failed on the HD. Sunrocket responded to an email and said it was unlikely I would be able to get the service to connect the tivo


----------



## ssipiora2 (Jun 4, 2006)

I had followed some instructions posted elsewhere in this forum which had me dial into a VA number. However, around the middle of May that stopped working.

This is really annoying. "The committee" (aka wife) doesn't like my answer when I say go to the computer and order the movie.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

I know if you ask your voip provider to add fax capability to your voip line that usually helps it work correctly


although not every voip service would have this


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Besides hacking your unit, the other options are the serial PPP method (requires a computer) and the use of an external modem. As stated earlier, there is no *need* to dial out.


----------



## strange_69 (Mar 4, 2004)

Try these settings:

Dial Prefix: 12122717103

Call Waiting Prefix: *70

Tone

Phone Availible: On

Dial Tone Detection: Off

In addition you may need to install a DSL Phone filter to clean up your phone line. Hopefuly that will work for you.


----------



## admendel (Sep 8, 2003)

I have used Callvantage for 18mos and have had no trouble getting my Series 2 Directv TIVO uints to make their daily calls via Callvantage VOIP. I am now trying to switch to Sunrocket for price issues and can not get the calls to go thru on Sunrocket. I tried using ,#034 in my dialing prefixes, tried using both 7 and 10 digit calls (Either works with Sunrocket). I tried using about 10 different phone numbers, I called the numbers myself using my regular phone to verify they work and make a data noise (they do). Any other suggestions?!
I also tried the above stated 7039409705,,, I listened in after about 10 tries and it makes the call, gets an answer from the data line, but fails to connect. My voice quaility is fine, not sure what else to try!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why do people care if their DirecTiVo's can dial in ...?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Adam: I wonder the same thing... Seems like a lot of work troubleshooting something that even if working serves no real purpose.

Maybe they believe it's actually needed for something.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> Adam: I wonder the same thing... Seems like a lot of work troubleshooting something that even if working serves no real purpose.
> 
> Maybe they believe it's actually needed for something.


I personally don't care if the unit calls in or not. I'm just tired of cleaning out multiple nag messages from the mailbox.

I'm going to network and zipper the unit soon so it won't matter. But, just to confirm...system (OS) program updates are downloaded from satellite, correct? I'd hate to disassemble, zipper, reassemble, then have to redo everything because it updated itself and my hacks stop working...


----------



## jspencer (Dec 23, 2001)

I have Sun Rocket use the Fall Church Virgina number. 703 940 9705 You won"t need all the #,034 or any other prefixes. I manually entered the number under my normal dial out number. I had an issue with my hdtv but i bought an external modem and it works everytime. The modems in these units are not the greatest


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

admendel said:


> I have used Callvantage for 18mos and have had no trouble getting my Series 2 Directv TIVO uints to make their daily calls via Callvantage VOIP. I am now trying to switch to Sunrocket for price issues and can not get the calls to go thru on Sunrocket. I tried using ,#034 in my dialing prefixes, tried using both 7 and 10 digit calls (Either works with Sunrocket). I tried using about 10 different phone numbers, I called the numbers myself using my regular phone to verify they work and make a data noise (they do). Any other suggestions?!
> I also tried the above stated 7039409705,,, I listened in after about 10 tries and it makes the call, gets an answer from the data line, but fails to connect. My voice quaility is fine, not sure what else to try!


+1

,#304 in prefixes work but, notice that it doesnt always work sometimes failed shows up on last call attempt log


----------



## chewboxa (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is what i got back from Sunrocket concerning their modem services:

Thank you for contacting SunRocket. First of all, we would like to apologize for the delayed response due to the sudden surge of mails; both from new and current subscribers. We are hoping for your understanding regarding this matter. We are also reaffirming our commitment to you for better service and timely response as we are firm believers of good customer service.

I have researched the issue you're experiencing and found the following quote on the SunRocket website:

"SunRocket is generally compatible with satellite receivers (both normal, HD
and those with built-in TiVO units) from both DirecTV and Dish Network."

What this statement says is that in most cases these devices are known to work with the SunRocket system. The problem is that these devices use modems (much like the dail up modem many computers have, which are designed to work on the so called "circuit switched" network (known to us as the Plain Old Telephone System). This network provides a direct, unshared connection between any two telephony devices until one of the devices hangs up, and the signals take a single path between the two devices. In internet telephony, the tones generated by these "modems" are broken into many packets which are then placed on the internet. These packets can and do take many different paths to go from one end of the connection to the other. They don't necessarily arrive in the right order, nor are they arriving at the appropriate times, or even at all. This means when they arrive they have to be put in the correct order; packets that didn't get there at all have to be resent, etc. This is why some people have problems with fax machines, Tivos, DirectTV dishes, etc.

Due to the nature of the internet (as I described for you above), these types of devices may work at varying levels quality. Since we at SunRocket have no control over how internet packets are routed, we can't guarantee the functionality of these devices. Our technical staff are not trained in the technical aspects of these devices. Therefore, while these devices may (and in many cases do) work for some of our customers, they are not something that we can officially support because we don't have access to any proprietary technical information from DirectTV or Tivo or any of these other service companies, that would allow us to support these devices in any way.

I hope this helps explain the situation. Please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any further questions about this issue.

If there's anything else we can do to make your SunRocket experience the best it can be, please feel free to call SunRocket Member Services at 1-800-786-0132. Our Representatives are available from 7am to 12 Midnight EST. You may also send us an e-mail at [email protected]. Our email support team is available 24-hours a day, 7 days a week.

Sincerely,

SunRocket Member Services


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

I never had any problems with my Sunrocket AC-211-SR gizmo completing Tivo calls but my friend recently signed up and he has a new Innomedia gizmo and we could not get it to connect. I brought my AC-211 over and it connected fine so it appears the new Innomedia gizmos are not DTivo friendly. The DirecTV Tivos in question were all Philips DSR70x models.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have sunrocket Gizmo










The one on the right is what i'm using when i look at the back it says innomedia MTA-6328-2RE and i couldn't be more happy with sunrocket's service..

However with the dvr it's a different story. now what's going on... I did a Clear all to the dvr because of conflicts with the season pass.. anyways it doesn't want to complete a test call.. now before I did the master clear the dvr was working flawless the ,304*# did the job for me when i ordered ppv, housekeeping, etc.

All I know..

-I did a Clear And Delete everything 
-After the setup tuner two was updating information from tivo.. 
-went thru setup and stuck on test call


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay update in what i got so far.. as all of you guys know i did a Clear and Delete all on the DVR and did the normal setup screen just like how we all did out of the box... I was worried that the modem burned out because it kept saying unable to comunicate to modem.. All hope was lost intill i decided to plug it in to the land line as a last resort and i guess what it did was download some contact numbers for the area code i entered and brought up a list of cities around my area. After i choose a number and did a test call and save it to the dvr.. I was glad that the modem was alright but, pissed if i had to still connect it to my regular landline b/c i took off my local call package.. So then i put it back to sunrocket entered the ,304*# in the dialing prefix and it worked fine..

Why did this happen .. I do not know


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Why do people care if their DirecTiVo's can dial in ...?


people care because:
1- They do not like to deal with the nag screens.
2- They want to be sure they are always at the latest software level.
3- They want to be in compliance with the DTV agreement.
4- They want to be able to order PPV with their remote.
5- They incorrectly believe that the guide or clock updates require the calls

One can correct all of the above with an internet connection or a PPP connection EXCEPT for the PPV and compliance with DTV's agreement.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

OLdDog said:


> people care because:
> 1- They do not like to deal with the nag screens.
> 2- They want to be sure they are always at the latest software level.
> 3- They want to be in compliance with the DTV agreement.
> ...


lol I like #2.... like we'll ever get a software upgrade on our Series2's now.


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

All of mine works without any dial prefix using Phonex PX441 easy jacks. I use the closest dial-in # to my ISP. Got the easy jacks on eBay for cheap and ask the guy if he will sell me additional extensions and he asked how many. I'm using easy jacks since the builder didn't put any outlets close to the TVs. I tried using a 25 ft phone cord before and they still connect successfully. Here's the latest newsblast from SunRocket discussing TiVo.


----------

